# Guard Ideas for new player, help needed!



## donkey555 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi, im new to guard and im making a list for a 500pt doubles tourny. Im just throwing out some ideas and here are so pics i found as inspiration. 




























My idea is to do the red colour scheme, with those pig iron helmets. 

Here is my list: 

HQ-CCS-2*plasma, medic, vox-115pts 

Troop-PCS-3*flamer, Al'rahem, vox-120pts
Infantry Squad-melta, power weapon, vox-75pts
Infantry Squad-melta, plasma pistol, vox-75pts
HWT-3*autocannon-75pts​Fast Attack-Sentinal-autocannon-40pts

TOTAL-500pts


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

The first ones are cheaper, but the last look awesome! Heads from Pig Iron Miniatures are nice.What about painting the clothes red and the armour black, using the Pig Iron Kolony Militia heads?

Edit: You know the first ones are chaos?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice one, this is a project Im looking forward to see where its heading.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i like the 1st color scheme with the 2nd heads.

list wise, id only suggest Straken instead of Al'rahem. but im not sure if that would mess up your points.

good luck with the tourny.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I like the snow walkers. It reminds me of Ep 5


----------

